# Cloudy Eyes



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so before i cleaned my tank eveything was fine as soon as i started cleaning the gravel my rbp's starting swimmin crazy like they also do. I get done my tank cleaning n water change n i notice now that a couple of my rbp's now have cloudy eyes it looks like. Can they get that from swimming into something or like the heater maybe?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Could have stirred up a bunch of ammonia with the gravel cleaning... What's your ammonia reading?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is it just like a film over the eyes? or really cloudy? It could be from a number of things. If they appear to have cloudy eyes it could just look like that because the water is a little hazey after the waterchange, or like you said, they could have bumped into some decor or the heater, becuase they do get spooked when you're cleaning the tank. It can also be because of poor water quality, which is the most common cause, so check your params and make sure they're spot on. It can be quite serious sometimes, as it means the fish has an infection and can build up to fish tuberculosis which can be deadly, meaning your fish needs to be treated with antibiotics. It can also be caused by a poor diet. You should try and get your fish on a decnt brand of pellet too if they aint already. But check your water and post the results.


----------

